

Startup Quote: Edwin Land, creator, Polaroid - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/2926218077

======
raychancc
An essential aspect of creativity is not being afraid to fail.

\- Edwin Land

<http://startupquote.com/post/2926218077>

